
Ml5js – Friendly Machine Learning for the Web - ereli1
https://ml5js.org/
======
lizardskull
Tensorflow.js — yet another example of anything that can be written in
Javascript will be written in Javascript

~~~
thecrazyone
Well, for all the snarkiness js gets, it has the biggest community

